# Mantus Anchors Give Away!



## admin (Jun 28, 2010)

Mantus Anchors Giveaway exclusively for the Pensacola-Fishing Crowd!

Who doesn't like the chance to win a prize?! 

*Rules:*

• Dates 01/14/2016 - 02/12/2016

*Two steps to enter:*

1. Enter your information for the contest here

2. Post a link of what you would like to purchase from Mantus shopping cart with your gift, in the Mantus Give Away in this thread!

*Giveaway Prizes;*

2 x $200 Gift Certificates
7 x 50% off Gift Certificates


• * Winners will be chosen at random by an honest girl scout, good luck*







!

~ Community Support


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Done....

Probably an anchor.... http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-anchors/

Those clamp on lights are purty nifty too.....http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-snap-on-light/


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-snap-on-light/ probably this or an anchor


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

an anchor http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-anchors/


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

would be nice to stow a second anchor! http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-anchor-bracket/


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

This is a sweet kayak anchor!

http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-dinghy-anchor/


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

One of these anchors sure would be nice http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-anchors/


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, this would be nice..http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-anchor-bracket/


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

http://mantusanchors.com/product/13-lbs-galvanized-steel-mantus-anchor/ and maybe a headlamp, but the link doesn't work.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

http://mantusanchors.com/product/25-lbs-galvanized-steel-mantus-anchor/

Definitely an anchor


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

This is my choice

http://mantusanchors.com/product/25-lbs-galvanized-steel-mantus-anchor/


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

This one would add some class to my boat! http://mantusanchors.com/product/13-lbs-stainless-steel-mantus-anchor/ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

These for sure, even better if the SS shows up.
http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-rail-clamp/

And this if it'll fit in anchor locker.

http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-anchors/


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

http://mantusanchors.com/product/13-lbs-stainless-steel-mantus-anchor/


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I could use some of these. http://mantusanchors.com/product/mantus-rail-clamp/


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

nice looking anchor, I'd take one.http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-anchors/


----------



## jt-fisherman (Oct 18, 2007)

Probably rope and chain


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mantus Give away*

I desperately need a new anchor for my 17' Bass Tracker, the mushroom anchor I have won't hold in a current. I could sure use some additional lighting too.


----------



## oldfisherman63 (May 2, 2009)

Probably one of the anchors as I lose one every once-in-a-while.


----------



## barrystv (Jan 19, 2012)

*Mantus Anchor Giveaway*

This one would be a great addition.

http://mantusanchors.com/product/25-lbs-galvanized-steel-mantus-anchor/


----------



## ablaze4god (Jul 13, 2014)

http://mantusanchors.com/product/mantus-dinghy-anchor-316-stainless-steel-collapsible/
I need a good anchor for my kayak!


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

http://mantusanchors.com/product-category/mantus-snap-on-light/


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Signed up and thanks. Could definitely go for a quality Mantus anchor! 

http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-anchors/


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

an anchor definitely...

http://mantusanchors.com/product/13-lbs-stainless-steel-mantus-anchor/



also the light....

http://mantusanchors.com/product-category/mantus-snap-on-light/



but this is damn cool...

http://mantusanchors.com/product/bottle-opener/


----------



## atwater (Nov 10, 2012)

Anchor 25 pounder. Lost mine last July - sliding by with small backup.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

http://mantusanchors.com/product/25-lbs-stainless-steel-mantus-anchor/


----------



## Capt. Curt (May 29, 2014)

http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-snap-on-light/


----------



## Bonus Cup (Dec 13, 2012)

Another anchor never hurts...http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-anchors/


----------



## atwater (Nov 10, 2012)

*Mantus 25*

http://mantusanchors.com/product/25-lbs-stainless-steel-mantus-anchor/


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-cart/


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*anchor*

anchor for my 25 footer


----------



## jdomhodlt (May 15, 2014)

*Winner Winner*

I need this for my paddle board set up
http://mantusanchors.com/product/mantus-dingy-anchor-316-stainless-steel-collapsible/


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Sit http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-anchors/

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## Jquinn5611 (Mar 28, 2014)

http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-cart/


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-snap-on-light/


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-cart/


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

http://mantusanchors.com/product/mantus-anchor-bracket/


----------



## golfish (Jul 7, 2012)

Snap on light would be great http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-snap-on-light/


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

My choice http://mantusanchors.com/product/13-lbs-galvanized-steel-mantus-anchor/


----------



## panamared (May 5, 2014)

I'd be in for a Mantus swivel: http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-swivel/

...or the snap-on light: http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-snap-on-light/


----------



## crip47 (Feb 4, 2015)

25 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor
anchor for sure


----------



## SV Volans (Nov 5, 2015)

*http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-snap-on-light/*

http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-anchors/ 50 LBS

and especially love these lights http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-snap-on-light/


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

http://mantusanchors.com/pensacolafishing-mantus/

Man the anchor would come in handy, 25lbs


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

http://mantusanchors.com/product/13-lbs-stainless-steel-mantus-anchor/

Anchor would be great!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Both Anchor & Light. Would make great Gifts For Someone !:thumbup:


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Either of these would be nice.

http://mantusanchors.com/product/25-lbs-galvanized-steel-mantus-anchor/

http://mantusanchors.com/product/8-lbs-galvanized-steel-mantus-anchor/


----------



## SparetimeII (Apr 29, 2009)

*Mantus anchor*

http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-anchors/


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

http://mantusanchors.com/product/13-lbs-galvanized-steel-mantus-anchor/


----------



## Mistwolfen (Dec 31, 2015)

I would like to get one of these. http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-bridle/


----------



## Mardav (Jun 2, 2014)

*this works for me*

http://mantusanchors.com/product/13-lbs-galvanized-steel-mantus-anchor/


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Anchor 
Very nice


----------



## Gyroguy2 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Mantus anchor*

Would be purchasing this anchor, http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-cart/ to go with the dingy anchor, swivel and chain hook we already have. Great products:thumbup:


----------



## Fast Eddie (Jun 17, 2015)

Either the 13# or this 25# http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-cart/


----------



## TroutSupport (Aug 15, 2013)

I saw these at the boat show... they are impressive.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

jpwalnuthill said:


> My choice http://mantusanchors.com/product/13-lbs-galvanized-steel-mantus-anchor/



This is the one13 #and clamp on light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Anchor...

http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-anchors/

Thanks for the opportunity!

Jim


----------



## Gyroguy2 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Mantus anchor*

This is the anchor I need
http://mantusanchors.com/product/65-lbs-galvanized-steel-mantus-anchor/


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

25 Lb Galvanized and if I hit the lotto, purty stainless..

http://mantusanchors.com/product/25-lbs-galvanized-steel-mantus-anchor/


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Last day


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Entered, but unsure how to post a link. I'd like the stainless steel dinghy anchor kit or the galvanized dinghy anchor. That thing looks AWESOME!


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Yakavelli said:


> Entered, but unsure how to post a link. I'd like the stainless steel dinghy anchor kit or the galvanized dinghy anchor. That thing looks AWESOME!


Here ya go:

http://mantusanchors.com/mantus-dinghy-anchor/


----------



## mccoyfish (Jun 16, 2013)

http://mantusanchors.com/product/25-lbs-stainless-steel-mantus-anchor/
I like the light also


----------



## Mantus Anchors (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok guys sorry a little late but the winners of the Contest are as follows:

200$ prize winners:
Christopher Startz
Tim Kast	

50% off winners:
Katie Kaltenbach	
cory petrie	
Scott Martin
Warren Schott
Darren Merrell	
John Thomas	
Ben Allen	

All winners were contacted by email... if you have any questions or issues please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

WHOOHOOO &#55357;&#56832;

Thanks Mantus! And thanks Capt Mako for the link assistance!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Woohoo, I never win anything. Thanks, look like great products cant wait to place my order.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::notworthy::notworthy:

Congrats to all winners and THANK YOU Mantus Anchors!

Jim


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Just placed my order for one Mantus Dinghy Anchor kit ($197 value)! Can't wait to see it...use it! Thanks again Mantus and PFF.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Just placed mine for a 25lb, gonna be smooth anchoring for us this year!!!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome now I just need to decide what I want to purchase for half off!


----------

